
Artificial Intelligence and Magical Thinking - danielam
https://edwardfeser.blogspot.com/2019/03/artificial-intelligence-and-magical.html
======
shackra
"Indeed, that’s the whole point of a computer in the modern sense. It’s a way
of using utterly unintelligent physical objects and processes to mimic various
intelligent activities – just as various utterly non-magical objects and
techniques provide an entertainer with a way to mimic magic."

